# Sucker Spearing



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey guys I am looking for some info on this topic for an Article I am working on.I am looking to find out how others do it throughout the state.Tactics, gear, recipes etc etc

Also using the map below, what time frame do you general see sucker runs in your streams and rivers?I am not looking for names of streams or anything like that. If you want you can PM if you do not want to give that info out.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I live in genesee county, and we usually start up as soon as the season opens. There are some fish in the feeder creeks already. We just walk the streams in our waders after dark with a headlamp and spear. I usually smoke most i get, but they also make great fish patties. just grind them up with your favorite spices. What a great time to spend a spring night.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

outdoor junkie said:


> I live in genesee county, and we usually start up as soon as the season opens. There are some fish in the feeder creeks already. We just walk the streams in our waders after dark with a headlamp and spear. I usually smoke most i get, but they also make great fish patties. just grind them up with your favorite spices. What a great time to spend a spring night.


Can you give me a Date Range for your area? For example 4th week in March to the end of April.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry bud, i would say between April 15th until the first week of May.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

outdoor junkie said:


> Sorry bud, i would say between April 15th until the first week of May.



Thanks.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

We hit the streams in the thumb usually around the 2nd week of April and the key to having success usually involves the one who consumes the most amount of Busch Light in an outing. Make sure that goes in your article.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

stinky reinke said:


> We hit the streams in the thumb usually around the 2nd week of April and the key to having success usually involves the one who consumes the most amount of Busch Light in an outing. Make sure that goes in your article.



:lol::lol::lol: We will see.:chillin:


----------



## Wannab (Aug 17, 2010)

stinky reinke said:


> We hit the streams in the thumb usually around the 2nd week of April and the key to having success usually involves the one who consumes the most amount of Busch Light in an outing. Make sure that goes in your article.



sounds about right lol


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

stinky reinke said:


> We hit the streams in the thumb usually around the 2nd week of April and the key to having success usually involves the one who consumes the most amount of Busch Light in an outing. Make sure that goes in your article.


Pretty much spot on, even the beer comment :lol: Most of our spearing is done north of M46, which doesnt open until the 15th. By then it can be hit or miss regarding the main run of suckers. They seem to run earlier the last few years with the warm springs we've been having. 

As far as gear its pretty simple: waders, spear, light (lanterns work best but can be awkward to carry), and a something to put the suckers in. I really hate it when people just spear them and leave them in the water or on the bank.


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Right when it opens I get in the creeks and hit em


----------



## fisherman7 (Oct 19, 2009)

Here is an overlooked tactic: we would chase them during the day in shallow narrow ditches. One guy in the water, others on shore. We use the spear to poke under the banks where they lay. Sometime you get them right there but most of the time they flush and then the fun starts. The guys on shore chase them down and get running shots or get them as they dunk back in under the banks. The farthest we chased one was 1 mile. Much more challenging then getting them at night but more fun.


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Ive been sucker spearing (clubbing) a few times, mostly as a fun night time activity, but the best Ive ever done was on a land locked creek in Isoco county. They were in thick the second week of May.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Gear: waders, spear, headlamp, a case of beer

Tactics: drink beer, stab fish


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

